# DIY canister filter



## sfame (Nov 5, 2008)

hey,
I just devised a cool way to make a canister filter out of a 5 gallon bucket and some household items and some plumbing parts it works great i just got sick of my marineland 360 clogging and leaking i will be posting pics and stuff on the DIY so if anyone is interested email me or check out posts


----------



## sfame (Nov 5, 2008)

go here to get the thread
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/diy-canister-filter-844.html


----------

